# OC Inlet; South Jetty



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

Did a search on Google and here on P&S and haven't found any recent information; so if you will...

Anyone know if you're allowed to walk out and fish off of the south jetty of the ocean city inlet? Or off the sand just below the south jetty? I figure 'yaking across the bay to Assateague Island would allow you go get to the jetty & surf south of the inlet. But if your'e crazy enough to do that, would it be for naught because of any restrictions?

Thanks,

~RY.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I've seen guys fishing there before and I've never heard of any prohibition against it. I would imagine that Stinky Beach would be the closest publicly available spot to launch from to get there. I've been considering trying that.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*South Jetty*

There must be plenty of keeper togs on South Jetty. It seems like they are untouched by fisherman. Hope you can make it to that jetty and give us some good report..:fishing:


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, I don't have a 'yak that that I can use to get out there; at least, not yet. I was just pondering the idea when I wondered if anyone else was able to get over to the south jetty; or if it was even allowed. I know that you're not supposed to drive that far north of the ORV access point on AI.

So, yeah, in order to get at those keeper Togs hanging around the south jetty, I figure you could just 'yak over. The tidal current could be a concern, especially around the rocks, but ya can't let the boater's have free reign on the goods over there; ya know?!

Has anyone fished off of the south jetty? If so, how'd you get there?

~RY.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I've heard of boaters fishing there for sheepheads during the summer.

You can also hump it from the Maryland portion of AI, but it's quite a walk.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Wimps! Just swim across the channel from stinky beach to the south jetty! Tie the bag of crabs to your waist, the rod to your back, seal the reel in a bag and tie it to your belly, and frog it on over!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Wimps! Just swim across the channel from stinky beach to the south jetty! Tie the bag of crabs to your waist, the rod to your back, seal the reel in a bag and tie it to your belly, and frog it on over!


Better yet why don't you borrow that yak again you used at CHSP and shuttle us all over to the jetty  We might even benefit from your chum (make sure you eat plenty of crabs and shrimp before you go) 
opcorn:


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I've talked to guys who have gotten nice stripers and also tog over there. It can get a little tricky with the currents, so make sure you know what you're doing if you try and get close in a boat. I've thought about going over to the island in a small boat (launched from the marina near Stinky)and then walking out there on the jetty ... haven't done it yet but perhaps someday


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Better yet why don't you borrow that yak again you used at CHSP and shuttle us all over to the jetty


Oh, sure, lemme just get my life jacket. In fact, why don't I just jump in while wearing the life jacket, and I'll carry you above my head while treading water across the channel? I'm sure it'll be a dryer ride than Fishbait's yakmarine


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Oh, sure, lemme just get my life jacket. In fact, why don't I just jump in while wearing the life jacket, and I'll carry you above my head while treading water across the channel? I'm sure it'll be a dryer ride than Fishbait's yakmarine


You'd do that for me! I'm touched. 

I wish I had a picture of the time AK fished CHP. He had all his gear strapped to his belly and looked ready to go into frog mode!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

fishbait said:


> He had all his gear strapped to his belly and looked ready to go into frog mode!


Don't you mean toad mode?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> Don't you mean toad mode?


Unlike some members of the WBB, I can actually swim, therefore frog mode, not toad


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I don't think Husky was trying to impeach your ability to swim.  opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

see the key is not only being able to cast far it is being able to cast accurately . Me I fish from the north side and soak bait along the rocks on the south side. The line pulling away from the rocks, keeps the togs from finding any holes





yeah Right, then I woke up.

I have never seen anyone on that side. it must not be too friendly a surface to fish or not easy to access.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

So basically what your trying to say is that Husky is Shrek and AK is Donkey? I guess Fishbait by default is Fiona. opcorn:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> So basically what your trying to say is that Husky is Shrek and AK is Donkey? I guess Fishbait by default is Fiona. opcorn:


nah, i think FB is that cool cat guy with antonio banaderas's (sp) voice & a sword -- didn't FB mention somethin about carrying a big knife?!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> So basically what your trying to say is that Husky is Shrek and AK is Donkey? I guess Fishbait by default is Fiona. opcorn:


Wasn't the king a frog or toad?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> nah, i think FB is that cool cat guy with antonio banaderas's (sp) voice & a sword -- didn't FB mention somethin about carrying a big knife?!


I'm boots? Yeah, I like that. On guard!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey.... Wait just a minute! Way to jack a thread FnC. Shame on you. Back on topic before we get that Hat80 dude upset! 

Now, what were we talking about?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

it's a looooong walk from the state park parking lot at AI


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I've seen people fish out there before, and a bunch of boats beached towards the bay side, so I can't imagine that it's prohibited. If it were, some variety of Law Enforcement would be out there in a snap; after all, they are only across the channel: a mere 30 second run from the Coast Guard Station. 

If you call the AI ranger station, they could probably give you a definitive answer.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

don't have to walk, try a mountain bike. Backpack with gear, one rod, and a little bait. Easily doable.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Ooh, 6 miles by mountain bike on the sand...do they make roleez wheels for a bike?  OK, I'm in. Who's with me?


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

AK,

you forget, Husky is an elite athelte...like Lance Armstrong and Arn "The Enforcer" Anderson all rolled into one!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Back on topic guys! 

I called the ranger and left a message. I'll post the response when I get it.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I fished over on the opposite jetty once and picked up a few catch and release tog. Off course, it was difficult to standing broad jump the inlet carrying my rod and a bag of jig heads and ba's.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Back on topic guys!


Don't impugn me honor, boy! I was on topic (on the topic of creative ways to fish the south jetty...)


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> don't have to walk, try a mountain bike. Backpack with gear, one rod, and a little bait. Easily doable.


Sounds like a plan...opcorn:


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

French said:


> I fished over on the opposite jetty once and picked up a few catch and release tog. Off course, it was difficult to standing broad jump the inlet carrying my rod and a bag of jig heads and ba's.


How did you get there though??


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

standing broad jump.... Vince Carter ain't got nothing on me. I have mad ups for a fat man.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

apungke said:


> How did you get there though??


 LMAO


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue4BGDLoUBk


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I've fished the south jetty pocket from a boat ... skate city 

I've definitely seen folks fish the south jetty and I've seen boats on the bayside beach, so I presume that's how they got there.

I've talked to two guys who have caught nice stripers and tog maybe 100 or so feet from the end of the jetty from boats ... one guy did it regurlarly as did well ... ne time he had to rescue another boater who got too close and crashed the jetty pretty good 

Didn't Skip (from the B&T shot near the bridge) used to charter and take folks to the south jetty side of the inlet?


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

French said:


> standing broad jump.... Vince Carter ain't got nothing on me. I have mad ups for a fat man.


That's impressive...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

apungke said:


> That's impressive...


Man I need to ditch my boots and put on some waders because it is getting pretty deep right now


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Do the bike thing at low tide and ride the beach. Get a bike with big tires, mountain bike stylee. Did a five mile ride to False Cape, down from Sanbridge on bikes and it paid of handsomely. Well worth the trip, the huffing and puffin and sweating:fishing:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Don't impugn me honor, boy! I was on topic (on the topic of creative ways to fish the south jetty...)


Lern 2 spel.....

Here's a nice protected pocket on the south jetty where you can land a small boat.  Notice the little boat thats in the picture. Shoot.... It's so close, even AtlantaKing could swim across without drowning.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Do the bike thing at low tide and ride the beach. Get a bike with big tires, mountain bike stylee. Did a five mile ride to False Cape, down from Sanbridge on bikes and it paid of handsomely. Well worth the trip, the huffing and puffin and sweating:fishing:


Ya know, when we were fishing AI/VA last weekend I was thinking the sand was hard enough to ride a bike on ... in fact, I could barely drive my sand spike into the stuff


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I see people get ferried across to the south jetty all the time . It's pretty dangerous to get too far out as the rocks are not evenly placed . I anchor my boat within spitting distance of the rocks under the right conditions and catch tons of tog , sheepshead , rockfish and sometimes trout . These tog are from the south jetty 2 weeks ago :


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

old linesides said:


> I see people get ferried across to the south jetty all the time . It's pretty dangerous to get too far out as the rocks are not evenly placed . I anchor my boat within spitting distance of the rocks under the right conditions and catch tons of tog , sheepshead , rockfish and sometimes trout . These tog are from the south jetty 2 weeks ago :


Wow those are huge! Over 20 inches?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

GhostCrab said:


> Wow those are huge! Over 20 inches?


 I didn't measure them but here's another one from the exact same spot :


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

old linesides said:


> I didn't measure them but here's another one from the exact same spot :


I am boatless so my best bet is the bulkhead... wonder if a tog that size could be pulled up out of there  - thx for the PICs OL!


----------



## fishforever (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm up for a kayak trip to the south jetty. Anyone interested?


----------

